
KingRow K1 eInk Android 8.1 Phone on IndieGogo - Tepix
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kingrow-k1-a-smartphone-for-optimized-eye-health--2#/
======
Tepix
Here's an interesting phone. Looks like it won't have Google Play store, but i
love the idea of having a low power eInk screen to read on in broad sunlight.

